# just had my frozen embryo transfer



## swoodhouse (Apr 8, 2009)

Just to let everyone know i had my fet today at 2.15 and two little 7 cell embryos are now snuggeling in hopefuly lve  got to test in the 16/2 so fingers crossed good luck to everyone having treatment .Just a quick up date been feeling like my stomach is constanly churning and my dry skin is now really soft when for a shower last night and saw blue lines starting to show all over my boobs and today my nipples are darker and peeing for england please god let these be good sign and not the meds .


----------



## fiona_36 (Sep 21, 2009)

Good luck Swoodhouse wishing you all the best xx


----------



## j44nyn86 (Feb 2, 2010)

awww good luck, keep us updated xx

xx babydust to you xx


----------



## ELIESE (Sep 6, 2006)

Good luck swoodhouse im keeping my fingers & toes crossed that its your time


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Congrats on being PUPO!!     

PC x


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi swoodhouse
congrats on being pupo!! I had my transfer on the same day as you at 12.30!! I have 2 8cell frosties on board! I test on the 16th as well! Good luck to us both!!  
How are you feeling??

Kathryn xxx


----------



## active (Aug 12, 2009)

congrats ....hope your feeling well....


----------



## Mina-Moo (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi 
Just wanted to say good luck, I'm due to test on the 15th after have FET last Monday.  

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and sending you positive vibes.
Take care. 
Moo


----------



## curlyclair (Feb 5, 2010)

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## LeLo (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi 

i am having my transfer on tuesday. so will be good to share experiences with someone going through the same thing.


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Good luck! Amazing all those symptoms are going on so soon, sounds positive!  Fingers crossed!
XXX


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩ (Apr 19, 2008)

Good Luck hun.xx


----------



## lchandler (Aug 9, 2008)

Good luck to everyone.  I too had a FET on last Thurs 11th Feb (3rd attempt) and will be testing on 26th Feb.  
We had 2 Frozen Embies. Both were at 8 cells when frozen.  One didn't survive the thaw and the other did but only at 4 cells.
I've been feeling really positive, even after having REALLY bad   period like pains in my tummy, back and legs two days after transfer!
Anyway, all will be revealed on 26th. 

Sending lots of positive thoughts and energy to everyone. 

LC xx


----------

